# Does your horse lie down in the field?



## kit279 (11 May 2008)

I've had my boys for almost a year now and I've only ever seen them lie down once after a night in the stable where they spent the whole time looking outside and were so pooped the next day that they just lay down and I thought they'd died! Well, today it turns out that they do lie down - but you have to get up early enough to catch them at it.  They were not best pleased to be woken up and stuffed into a trailer and taken out at the crack of dawn! Here are the beasties and they even let me have an embarassing cuddle...






[/image] 











Pip doing his best 'RSPCA case' impression... I swear it's just the way he was lying, he's actually quite chubby in real life!











Anybody else's neddies like having a quick snooze in the sun?!


----------



## Chunkie (11 May 2008)

I have never seen mine lie down, and I've had her for 7 years!  

She lives out most of the time, so must lie down at some time.  She lies down in the stable on the odd occasion they do come in if the weather's bad, but I've never seen her do it in the field.

Maybe I should get up earlier....?


----------



## kazs (11 May 2008)

ive only had my new boy 1 week and already got a pic of him sunbathing


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 May 2008)

Mine is quite often known to be totally asleep on one side. Normally farting. Class.


----------



## cobden99 (11 May 2008)

Mine love to lie down, especially when its warm- I quite often go out and find them looking like roadkill


----------



## Eira (11 May 2008)

Freakily Enough there were 27 out of 28 horse lying down this morning at 7.30 in the fields


----------



## Shilasdair (11 May 2008)

My three live out so lie down in the fields constantly.  They have their set times for sleeping though - around lunchtime...and again at around 11pm - early hours.
Mine too look so much like roadkill, that at my last yard (next to a road), car drivers used to call in to tell the yard someone had shot all three of them.
S


----------



## dufffy (11 May 2008)

my boy always seems to be lying down lol usual very early in the morning and the field of horses across the road usually all of them lie down together very early in the morning


----------



## checkmate1 (11 May 2008)

My horse is always lying down! She loves lying flat out which always worries the YO and walkers who are walking the foot path through the field.


----------



## StarFell (11 May 2008)

Star hardly ever lies down, and when he does he jumps up if he hears me coming!


----------



## bonney (11 May 2008)

Mine love to lie down and relax in the field.they were this morning when i went to see them.


----------



## YorksG (11 May 2008)

I often walk through a field of spark out horses at midnight, used to sit with the old Appy who would put her head on my knee. The new girl was lying down on Friday night about midnight and although she objected to my shining the torch on her she didn't bother to get up.


----------



## RachelB (11 May 2008)

I have had Maiden for two years now and although I have never seen her lie down I know she does so almost every single night. Yesterday evening at about 8.30pm I was just finishing off at the yard and heard a huge grunt and I looked over her door to find her happily dozing. I went in with her and she put her head in my lap 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I think she's too fat at the moment to be able to stand up all day and all night!


----------



## merlinsquest (11 May 2008)

Same here, I know he does, but dont often see him now.  

When he was out with a little mare, they used to lie down all the time though......

If he is laying down, he would not let me get right up to him before he got up..... only twice has he let me get right up to him, and I thought he was ill!!!


----------



## badgerdog (11 May 2008)

Mine are out 24/7 and I see them lie down all the time.  My oldster often gives me frights because he often looks like he's dead!


----------



## DAHH (11 May 2008)

All my horses lie down every day, if it's not raining. This morning my 2 yearling colts were lying flat out in the garden (the grass was long and I couldn't be arsed to cut it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) All I could see were two rather large tummys sticking above the grass. So cute! In the field behind were 3 mares all lying down and in the next field 2 two year old colts lying down. It looked like someone had been busy with a shot gun!


----------



## ladyt25 (11 May 2008)

Ours are always lying down on nice weather and sometimes is very hard to persuade them to get up! An old pony of mine used to lie down a lot and we as kids even sat on him occasionally in a bid to get him up if we wanted to go out. He couldn't have cared less, he'd get up when he felt like it and that was it although i did always want to do that cowboy style thing when the horse does get up with you on him! hee hee. Don't think my horse would be amused at all if I sat on him when he was lying down though!


----------



## reddie (11 May 2008)

i often catch mine lying down in the morning.  sometimes later on as well.  He is usually quite reluctant to get up, the lazy s*d!!  my old mare used to lie flat out which ussed to panic me!!!


----------



## Donkeymad (11 May 2008)

Mine love to lie in the fields, especially when it's sunny. Mind you, if they never lay down in the field they would never lie down at all!!


----------



## vennessa (12 May 2008)

Ours lie down. My old mare used to stand over the others whilst they slept. 
 We once took in an old horse for the council that was found wandering. The Mother In Law of the owner asked if she could come and see him. I went to meet her at the field to find the horse flat out. He realy did look dead. I called him - not a flicker, i started shouting, ran to him shouting. I thought why did you have to die now. Why could't you have died tommorrow after she had been 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I then noticed a slight rise of breath. I screamed at him whilst shoveing him thinking he was not quite dead and wanted to rouse him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well the poor thing shot up and ran off looking at me like i was a looney.
 The poor old horse had been through so much before we took him in he was exhausted and in a totally deep sleep 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The very old lady arrived just as was yelling at and shoveing the horse. We did laugh when i told her i thought he was dead. He did forgive me


----------



## siobhanc (12 May 2008)

Mine loves lying down in the sun, he's often asleep for up to an hour in the grass snoring. His favourite sleeping buddy is our blind sheep, they're so funny flat out asleep together...


----------



## NaughtyMagpie (12 May 2008)

My big 16.3 thoroughbred, reduced to a bundle of legs, a month or so back.


----------

